
Show HN: Video Hub App is now open source - yboris
https://github.com/whyboris/Video-Hub-App
======
yboris
Previously:

Show HN: Video Hub App – like YouTube for videos on your computer

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17587992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17587992)

~~~
hjek
Seems a bit pointless to me. But then again, we are in a world where we have
the _exercise bike_ – like a bicycle but without going anywhere.

~~~
yboris
Unsure I follow. What's pointless?

~~~
hjek
> like YouTube for videos on your computer

Instead of saying "It's just like going online to watch videos, except you are
not actually going online", you might as well say "Watch videos".

